
Apple Pro Display XDR review: category of one - mchan
https://www.theverge.com/2020/3/2/21161487/apple-mac-pro-display-xdr-review-6k-lcd-screen-price-features
======
hinkley
I hate the foot, but it looks like not only did they make it easier to take
off, but it's optional.

The lack of ports is saving me from buyer's remorse for the new display I
bought a couple months ago.

------
jpalomaki
Just a note: LG has also a new 5K 27” display aimed for Apple users [1]. Worth
taking a look.

[1] [https://www.lg.com/us/monitors/lg-27MD5KA-B-5k-uhd-led-
monit...](https://www.lg.com/us/monitors/lg-27MD5KA-B-5k-uhd-led-monitor)

~~~
hinkley
I went with Benq's equivalent of that display. More connector diversity
(shortage of USB-C though), but the speakers are so bad they shouldn't have
bothered.

When I replace it I'll have to sort out the speaker situation (currently using
the ones on my secondary)

~~~
benologist
Speakers in monitors are an area where Apple really could have disrupted the
status quo. It just makes no sense how bad built in speakers are, my iPhone SE
has better sound than my 4K monitor or my 2.5K monitor. I didn't come across
anything with positive speaker reviews while shopping for my monitors either.

~~~
jjeaff
And it's not like some advanced tech is needed to make speakers that sound
good in a small space like a monitor bezel. I have a 7 year old portable
Bluetooth speaker that is probably 1" x 2" x 5" and it sounds great.

